

Google deletes G+ emails from mailbox without consent - chris_wot
http://slashdot.org/submission/2121467/google-deletes-g-emails-out-of-inbox-without-consent

======
AndrewDucker
Looks like they're not _really_ emails, they're Google Notifications that are
being displayed alongside emails and looks like emails.

Which is slightly less bad, but still potentially very confusing for users,
I'd imagine.

~~~
beej71
This is pretty much it. You can add comments to your G+ post right in gmail,
and subsequent comments will appear right there as you watch. It's more like a
special type of "mail" that's a view into a G+ post.

